# Der König der Löwen: Remake sorgt für einen neuen Rekord



## AndreLinken (31. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der König der Löwen: Remake sorgt für einen neuen Rekord* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Der König der Löwen: Remake sorgt für einen neuen Rekord*


----------



## Holyangel (31. Juli 2019)

Wie sieht es mit den Einnahmen von Spiderman aus?


----------



## McDrake (31. Juli 2019)

Holyangel schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den Einnahmen von Spiderman aus?


Guggstdu 
https://www.boxofficemojo.com/search/?q=Spider-man


----------



## Holyangel (31. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Guggstdu
> https://www.boxofficemojo.com/search/?q=Spider-man



Weil es im Artikel nicht erwähnt wird. Zählt ja wie Avangers und Captain Marvel auch zu Disney


----------



## Cherub1m (31. Juli 2019)

hmm was soll man sagen wenn es funktiioniert? Alle Leute mit denen ich geredet habe,wollten ihn nicht ansehen weil es nur 1:1 ins animierte übernomen wurde. Aber naja wenn genug ahnungslose das gucken wollen bekommen wir demnächst jeden Disney Movie demnächst in live action oder animation. Ich mein warum sollten die was ändern wenn es funktioniert?


----------



## Celerex (31. Juli 2019)

Cherub1m schrieb:


> hmm was soll man sagen wenn es funktiioniert? Alle Leute mit denen ich geredet habe,wollten ihn nicht ansehen weil es nur 1:1 ins animierte übernomen wurde. Aber naja wenn genug ahnungslose das gucken wollen bekommen wir demnächst jeden Disney Movie demnächst in live action oder animation. Ich mein warum sollten die was ändern wenn es funktioniert?



Es gibt mehr als genug junge und auch ältere Leute (auch in meinem Kollegenkreis) die das Original von König der Löwen oder Aladin nie oder wenn überhaupt als Kind gesehen haben und können sich nicht daran erinnern. Wenn die Neuauflage dann eh eine 1:1 Adaption ist und man vielleicht nicht mehr auf Zeichentrick steht, dann gibt es keinen Grund, sie sich nicht anzuschauen. Außer man hört nur auf die Meinung anderer, aber das ist dann wieder ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Bonkic (31. Juli 2019)

alleine unter technischen gesichtspunkten ist der film fast sehenswert, würde ich meinen.


----------



## WasEnLos (31. Juli 2019)

"...einen siebenstelligen Betrag in die Kassen spülen."

Meint ihr nicht zehnstelligen Betrag? Geht doch um die Milliarde (Eins mit neun Nullen) oder hab ich da jetzt was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Loosa (31. Juli 2019)

Eine sanfte Politur hat es ja bekommen. Aber die Geschichte ist sowieso zeitlos. Im Grunde ist es Shakespeare's Hamlet im Tierreich.
Über die Neuverwurstung hatte sich beim Zeichentrick auch keiner beschwert.

"The birds are tweeting at four in the morning. I'm like, birds, we get it. But at four AM there's nothing to tweet about..."
https://youtu.be/qqWSMAoQOVg?t=329
(das kann in der deutschen Übersetzung nur untergehen)

Alleine schon wegen John Oliver als Zazu muss ich mir das angucken (irgendwann im Stream). 
"Cheetahs never prosper!"


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. August 2019)

Cherub1m schrieb:


> hmm was soll man sagen wenn es funktiioniert? Alle Leute mit denen ich geredet habe,wollten ihn nicht ansehen weil es nur 1:1 ins animierte übernomen wurde. Aber naja wenn genug ahnungslose das gucken wollen bekommen wir demnächst jeden Disney Movie demnächst in live action oder animation. Ich mein warum sollten die was ändern wenn es funktioniert?


Man darf halt nicht davon ausgehen, dass JEDER das Original kennt oder mag.


----------



## Batze (1. August 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Man darf halt nicht davon ausgehen, dass JEDER das Original kennt oder mag.



Ich kann mich noch an das Original erinnern. Die Hälfte des Kinos, gefüllt mit kleinen Kids natürlich, kam raus und hat schrecklich geweint. Fand ich nicht so berauschend, eher erschreckend.


----------



## NForcer-SMC (2. August 2019)

7 Stelliger Betrag? Sicher? Also ich würde mal sagen die Milliarde hat ein paar Stellen mehr


----------



## Schnubbel66 (21. August 2019)

Cherub1m schrieb:


> hmm was soll man sagen wenn es funktiioniert? Alle Leute mit denen ich geredet habe,wollten ihn nicht ansehen weil es nur 1:1 ins animierte übernomen wurde. Aber naja wenn genug ahnungslose das gucken wollen bekommen wir demnächst jeden Disney Movie demnächst in live action oder animation. Ich mein warum sollten die was ändern wenn es funktioniert?



Naja die Story ist zwar tatsächlich 1:1 übernommen wurden und es wurde gar nichts geändert, aber trotzdem war war der Film ganz interessant anzuschauen nach so vielen Jahren


----------

